
Cade Metz Pulls a ‘Deep Capture’ on Slate Star Codex - hnzix
https://medium.com/@garyweiss_86200/cade-metz-pulls-a-deep-capture-on-slate-star-codex-da649e8efe7
======
Qub3d
Archive link: [http://archive.vn/1TvMm](http://archive.vn/1TvMm)

For anyone curious, Gary Weiss is no random joe[0]. He has a history of
investigative reporting going back to the 80s. This lends a lot of credibility
to the story for me at least.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Weiss](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Weiss)

------
VoidSetAndMatch
Don't know much about this Gary Weiss, but if this is accurate it puts a new
spin on the actions of Metz, with his strange insistence on doxing Scott and
lying about the NYT policy.

